# Pork Butt on the Egg



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Did this a couple of weeks ago. 17 hours at 225 on the BGE. Never had to add charcoal or wood. Also once I had the temp stablized at 225 it stayed there without me doing anything.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, 17 hrs!!! Did you have to pick up the grate to get them into the house???


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good. Aren't kamados great. Set-em and forget-em. Long smokes and cooking sessions, no problem. Great pix.


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Looks great! Enjoy.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

*LOL*



w_r_ranch said:


> Wow, 17 hrs!!! Did you have to pick up the grate to get them into the house???


No, but they did try to fall apart on me when I picked them up.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look great, that's a lot of pork!


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Had a party for my faculty. Served 60 and had 2 butts left. Bought more than I needed, but leftovers are great.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dang it!! quit making the BGE look like it works so great, i really dont want to have to place one of those ugly things on my back porch :headknock ha ha, but seriously.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are awesome!! I'am hungry now!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Bevo, those look amazing!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

looks great!!!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I see the temp gauge...do you use the DigiQ or other temp controlling device?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I have cooked many a butt on my medium BGE

had the best luck with an alum foil pan w 1" of water or apple juice and flip the rib rack over in it for a suspended basket

as above, low and slow and wait for a 190 internal temp

then take it in cover in foil and let rest 20 mins before trying to pull

but, have done 1 in 7 hrs @ 250

really helps to add some hickory chunks up front, the lump charcoal doesn't taste like much


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I hav


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have found that I don't need to worry to much about the temp. The BGE holds the temp very steady. You just have to not mess with the air and it will regulate itself. The last time I did these I wrapped them and they cooked faster, but the fat does not render out as well as the long smoke.


----------



## richangel (May 23, 2013)

Seriously for 17 hrs? wow!but it looks so good..


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just curious.. What took so long? Those butts don't look that big. And at 225 I would imagine they were done long before the 17 hour mark. What internal temperature did you cook them to?


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

FishBurd27 said:


> Dang it!! quit making the BGE look like it works so great, i really dont want to have to place one of those ugly things on my back porch :headknock ha ha, but seriously.


They ugly but sure do work great.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I noticed you had an internal thermometer inserted into the roast. What temp did you reach? I suspect you kept it at that temperature for several hours?


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Looks great. Now I'm hungry!!


----------

